# Last Day of Summer: ENP September 21



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Launched at Outdoor Resorts this morning in the dark but under a full moon. By all measures, the day looked promising (big tides--high tidal coefficient; excellent solunar forecast with very high activity forecast), even though the weather forecast was questionable. With the moon set at 0742, I wanted to be at a certain place to take advantage of these conditions. I caught the first snook of the day at about 0615, just before nautical twilight at 0624. Took this picture shortly after; what a beautiful sunrise:










No reds, no trout, but a lot of smaller snook and small tarpon (fun size). Also caught this--the first one I've ever caught in the ENP (have only caught them in the canals along Alligator Alley and other canals, etc.). Anybody else catch these? Interesting that the IGFA World Record is 15"--I was in the hunt! This one ate a pink Saltwater Assassin paddle tail.










Found a lot of these fun size tarpon around--sometimes I'd rather catch a few of these than one 100 pounder! 









An hour or so after lunch, I started hearing thunder to the south and the skies were threatening so I headed back to Chokoloskee. Got the Waterman loaded, stopped at my friend's condo to clean up jumped back in the 4Runner and then the skies let loose. It rained just about as hard as I've ever seen almost all the way back to Broward. Overall, a fun, productive day.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Nice to see another GREAT post DB !


----------



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

Man, catching snook during that sunrise is peak livin'


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Always magical in the Glades. Thanks for the great report, as usual.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, we catch the myan cyclids. I have mostly caught them way up in the sweetwater areas. Murphy swears by a black/gold/orange lure for snook up inside....wonder why?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mwolaver said:


> Yes, we catch the myan cyclids. I have mostly caught them way up in the sweetwater areas. Murphy swears by a black/gold/orange lure for snook up inside....wonder why?


Snook Candy!


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

That sure is a cooperative tarpon. Nice pics.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice Post! Great picture sunrise!


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Every once and while I'll fish out at the end of Lox road and these are all over. Fun to catch on a 3wt and a small frog fly on top.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you make the long run from Flamingo up to Tarpon Bay (only 27 miles one way...) you'll find lots of cichlids along with everything else. In winter, as sawgrass dries out and all the freshwater fish get pushed down towards brackish areas. You'll find them along with bass and gar - in the same places with snook, tarpon, reds, etc.

Just nothing like the 'glades... For anyone coming from the north... Tarpon Bay is the headwaters of both the Harney and the Shark rivers (and a long way from Choko...).

Whenever I head that way I'm always seeing new things and consider myself a beginner up there every time....


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> If you make the long run from Flamingo up to Tarpon Bay (only 27 miles one way...) you'll find lots of cichlids along with everything else. In winter, as sawgrass dries out and all the freshwater fish get pushed down towards brackish areas. You'll find them along with bass and gar - in the same places with snook, tarpon, reds, etc.
> 
> Just nothing like the 'glades... For anyone coming from the north... Tarpon Bay is the headwaters of both the Harney and the Shark rivers (and a long way from Choko...).
> 
> Whenever I head that way I'm always seeing new things and consider myself a beginner up there every time....


The fish sure are a lot darker up that way too, Bob!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yep - all day long…


----------

